# All Possibilities for an EP holder in getting long-term visa for Single Parent



## sbadriprasad (Mar 5, 2017)

Hi All,

I am holding Employment Pass in Singapore and recently my father passed away. Because of that, I am in a position to bring my Mother to Singapore to stay with me for long term. I have checked the Long-Term Visit Pass option, but I am not meeting the minimum salary criteria.

Are there any other options we can try? like getting a recommendation from a local MP(not sure whether MP will hear the problems from foreigners) Please let me know. Or any other ways we can try considering my case? Please guide me with your valuable inputs. Thanks.


----------



## navis59 (Oct 29, 2019)

How's the situation now?


----------

